# Allods Online - Ein erster Erfahrungsbericht



## DoktorElmo (17. Dezember 2009)

Gestern früh bekam ich eine Email, ich hätte einen AO CB Key gewonnen. Zuerst konnte ich mit dem Spiel nicht viel anfangen und wollte die Mail schon in den Trash verschieben, aber ich habe Google angeworfen und nach einer Stunde dachte ich mir, dass mir das Spiel gefallen könnte. Also Spiel gesaugt, 2.3GB sind es, Account aktiviert und gewartet bis die Beta endlich losgeht.

Soweit war es dann um halb 3 am Nachmittag:

Bei der Charaktererstellung habe ich mich für eine weibliche Elfen-Erzmagierin entschieden, also für die Liga. Die Auswahl an Charaktermodifiziermöglichkeiten sind leider nicht besonders groß, was ich aber von den F2P MMO´s gewohnt bin. Allerdings wäre es schon wenn hier noch bis zum Start der OpenBeta nachgeschraubt wird!

Weiter ging es mit dem Tutorial, ein nett gemachter Überfall auf eine Festung der Liga, welches komplett instanziert abläuft und einem mit den Grundbegriffen des Spiels vertraut macht. Außerdem gibt es hier erste bessere Items mit Stats und ca 3 Levels. Nach einer halben Stunde war das Tutorial aus, ich kam durch ein Portal in das eigentliche Startgebiet. Die Quests sind bis jetzt vertraute Kost, ich habe damit kein Problem, ein Grinder ist es aber nicht.

Es gibt schon jetzt ein Rufsystem ähnlich in World of Warcraft, bis jetzt hab ich die Fraktionen die Überlebenden und die Liga, anfangs verbessert man seinen Ruf für die Überlebenden und schon im 2. Dorf gibt es einen Vendor für Rufitems, mit grünen und blauen Gegenständen. Allein das motiviert echt ungemein zum Questen, da man schon früh mit seinem Ruf, den man eben durch´s Questen bekommt, viel anfangen kann.

Eine Änderung im Gegensatz zu anderen MMO´s ist auch, das es keine grauen Ausrüstungsgegenstände mehr gibt. Ist zwar nicht schlimm, so gibt es halt jetzt auch grüne ohne Stats, aber ein bisschen ungewohnt ist es schon. 

Das Leveln dauert ungewöhnlich lange, was vermutlich damit zusammenhängt, das das Spiel nur bis Level 40 geht und in der Closed Beta Phase sogar nur bis Level 20. Auf Level 20 allerdings kommt es zu der ersten Luftschiffschlacht, dem Herzstück von Allods, von dem ich bis jetzt noch nichts gesehen habe.

Man darf nach jedem Level selber einen Stat verbessern, und es gibt sehr viele Stats. Außerdem gibt es einen Skillbaum ähnlich WoW, für den man pro Level einen Punkt bekommt, der allerdings nicht so umfangreich ist wie der von WoW. Mein Mage hat für Feuerzauber eine Reihe, für Eiszauber eine Reihe und für Elektrozauber eine Reihe, wobei ich nicht den obersten Elektrozauber skillen muss um auf den 2. zu kommen, sondern auch einfach den Feuerzauber skillen kann und dann später bei Elektro weitermachen kann. In der 4. Reihe sind noch ein paar allgemeine Verbesserungen.

Momentan gibt es noch recht viele Bugs, was aber auch verständlich ist, das spiel ist ja erst in der CB-Phase. So ist hier und da der Text noch russisch, ein Item aus dem Tutorial war nur ein Platzhalter, der Chat funktioniert noch nicht richtig, was aber laut GM mit dem Patch nächste Woche ausgebessert werden soll.

Die Grafik ist in meinen Augen sehr gut, die Effekte beim Magier in der MMO Branche fast unübertroffen. Es läuft auf meinem 4 Jahre alten Laptop auf mittleren Einstellungen echt gut und auch Laggs hatte ich noch keine, obwohl in der Startphase gestern echt viele Mitspieler unterwegs waren.

Ich sehe für das Spiel eine große Zukunft und ich hoffe, das Buffed zu gegebenen Zeitpunkt ein eigenes Subboard für Allods einrichten wird, ähnlich dem für ROM, zu diskutieren gibt es mit Sicherheit viel.
Das Spiel gefällt mir nach den ersten 5 Levels sehr viel besser als ROM, es wirkt in sich stimmiger und die Welt ruft richtig nach dem erkunden, was ich zuletzt bei WOW vor 5 Jahren verspürte als ich mit meinem Zwerg das erste Mal vor Ironforge stand. Ich hoffe auf viele Spieler, ich spiele es mit Sicherheit noch lange und werde hier, wenn ich die nächsten 5 Levels erreicht habe, wohl weiterberichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakual (17. Dezember 2009)

Netter Bericht. Nur eine Frage: Die Grafik findest du "sehr gut"? Die Effekte "fast unübertroffen"?

Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich genau den gegengesetzten Eindruck. Die Grafik ist schlicht schrecklich. Kaum Einstellmöglichkeiten bei den Charakteren, der Clou: bei der Rasse mit den kleinen Kerlchen kann man die Haarfarbe zwischen hellweiss und weiss einstellen. Die Wände sehen aus als ob die Textur einfach draufgeklatscht wurde, kein Bumping, keine Lichteffekte, nix.
Die Grafik war der erste Enttäuscher.

Danach gings weiter. Die Elfen haben so kleine Flügel dran. WTF? Haben sie bei Aion Flügel gesehn und gedacht das können wir auch?? Nützlich sind sie soweit ich sehe für nix, ausserdem wirken sie nur nachträglich drangeklatscht und wären sowieso viel zu klein um überhaupt ne Funktion haben zu können.

Die kleinen Kerlchen sind zu dritt. Warum das so ist wird aber nirgends erklärt (NPCs sind übrigens nicht zu dritt). Auf den ersten Blick witzig verliert sich das schon nach dem Tutorial.

Das Tutorial selber ist ausserdem absolut unstimmig. Kaum in der Welt ist man schon der grosse Retter. Links und rechts sterben grosse Helden und der Neuling haut im Alleingang Gegner um welche vorher gestandene Soldaten mit Links umgenietet haben. Nichts mehr mit langsamem Hineinsteigen ins Heldenleben. Meines Erachtens ist das der falsche Ansatz.

Irgendwie empfand ich das Spiel als recht billig gemacht und habe keinerlei Anreiz gesehn warum ich das weiterspielen soll. Nach dem Tutorial war bei mir die Luft schon raus.


----------



## Madir (17. Dezember 2009)

Der Skilltree den du am Anfang hast ist nur der erste Teil der Char Individualisierung, mit Level 10 erhältst du noch 3 Talent Grids in denen du dann Punkte investieren kannst. Grid und nicht tree ist hier richtig wenn man sich das mal anschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( leider nur in russisch http://kt.aobase.ru/#n: ) 

Ansonsten finde ich Allods ein solides F2P Game und auch das Konzept das man sich über den Itemshop lediglich Zeit sparen kann aber keine direkten Vorteile hat finde ich gut. 

Grafik ist natürlich immer Geschmackssache aber alles in allem finde ich sie stimmig. 

Einige neue Ideen auf deren testen ich echt gespannt bin ist das Fußball Spiel "Goblinball" und die Luftschlachten. Dabei besonders lustig das im Luftkampf die Fraktionen aufgehoben sind und ffa gilt, man sich seinen Andock platz für Raidinstanzen quasi mit PvP erkämpfen muss und das man den Loot von Raidbossen erstmal in den sichern Hafen transportieren muss bevor man dran kommt. Piraten die auch den eigenen Fraktionsmitgliedern auf dem Rückweg vom Raid auflauern wird es da wohl genug geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoktorElmo (17. Dezember 2009)

Dir ist aber schon klar das wir hier von einem F2P MMO sprechen und nicht von einem HDRO oder AoC, was die Grafik angeht? Ich habs jetzt auf meinen Desktop PC ausprobiert, alles auf Anschlag raufgestellt mit Auflösung 1680x1050 und es sieht verdammt stimmig aus und aufjedenfall besser als WoW.

Und warum sollen alles immer so Standartrassen sein? Die Klischees mit den langohrigen Elfen und was weiß ich was noch alles, mich stört nicht wenn das einmal gebrochen wird.  Trolle hab ich mir vor WoW auch immer ganz anders vorgestellt, nicht so schlaksig ; ).

Bezüglich Tutorial: Das selbe hast du bei HDRO auch, außerdem ist es nichtmal wirklich so. Hast du den großen Boss am Ende gesehen, vor dem du flüchten musstest? Ich bin mir da keineswegs imba vorgekommen, hab aber auch nicht gleich verstanden das ich flüchten muss und war nach dem ersten Schlag fast k.O., während der Boss kein Prozentchen HP verloren hat.

Aber das Tutorial ist im Gegensatz zum restlichen Spiel eher schwach, das ist wahr. Ich war anfangs vom Tutorial auch etwas enttäuscht wenn ich mich recht erinnere, fand es aber dann ganz gut. Ich würde es mir an deiner Stelle aber nocheinmal genauer ansehen, billig wirkt es auf keinen Fall.

Und das es wenig Modifizierungsmöglichkeiten für den Charakter gibt hab ich dem Entwicklerteam eh auch angekreidet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die werden aber, hab ich gestern im Ingame Chat erfahren, bis zur OpenBeta noch erweitert. Dafür hast du ja jetzt schon unmengen an Klassen!

@Madir: Das mit den Grids wusste ich nicht, sieht aber interessant aus auch wenn ich mich auf der russischen Seite nicht auskenne wie das genau funktioniert : D
Und das mit den Luftschlachten klingt verdammt spaßig.

Was mich interessieren würde, und da du dich anscheinend auskennst frag ich gleich mal dich, ob es auch Mounts und normale Instanzen gibt?


----------



## Bakual (17. Dezember 2009)

Jo, klar isses F2P. Aber ich verglichs ja auch ned mit AoC sondern mit nem 5jährigen MMO. Es sieht im übrigen auch nicht wesentlich besser aus als RoM. Und ja, ich habs auch auf 1680*1050 und bester Grafik gespielt. Ich bleib dabei - fürn heutiges Spiel (egal ob F2P oder nicht) siehts beschissen aus.

Mir gehts auch nicht um Standardrassen oder nicht. Aber wenn man schon Spitzohren mit Flügeln machen will, dann nennt man sie doch wenigstens anders. Elfen sind nunmal eine definierte Standardrasse. So siehts einfach aus als ob man nachträglich noch Flügelchen hinzugefügt hat.

Klar hab ich im Tutorial den grossen Boss am Ende gesehn, und ich hab auch gesehn dass er meinen Magier gehauen hat ohne grossartig Schaden anzurichten. Hatte ja auch den Unverwundbarkeitstrank aktiv den man vorher findet. Dass man den auf die Symbole aufm Boden ziehen kann, war dann einfach nen logischen Versuch wert nachdem man keinen Schaden anrichtet.

Ich habs übrigens 2mal angesehen das Tutorial. Einmal als Magier und einmal als Psyonist. Danach hatte ich genug vom Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unmengen an Klassen? Ich bitte dich. Es sind genau 8 Klassen. Auf beiden Fraktionen die Identischen. Die rassenspezifischen Unterschiede sind dann doch recht gering. Das machte schon EQ2 besser (12 Klassen mit jeweils 2 Unterklassen die dann jeweils ähnlich, aber doch sehr verschieden sind). Selbst RoM hat 8 Klassen, und zusammen mit den Subklassen bringts RoM auf wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten die sich mehr differenzieren.


----------



## DoktorElmo (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich meine das du dir das restliche Spiel besser anschauen hättest sollen ; )
Wenn ich mir ein Spiel kauf und das Tutorial ist scheiße, werf ichs doch auch nicht in die Ecke. 

Über die Grafik lässt sich streiten, mir gefällt sie echt gut. Und während bei Runes of Magic es in einer Tour ruckelt, laggt oder das Gameplay indirekt wirkt, ist Allods wirklich flüssig spielbar ohne irgendwelchen technischen Problemen.

Die Subklassen sind meiner Meinung nach ROM´s Spaßkiller Nummer 1, auch wenns mal was ansatzweiße neues ist (GW hatte ja auch ein 2 Klassensystem, aber in einer anderen Form). Das hätte man soviel besser lösen können, einen EP-Teiler im Charakterfenster einbauen können der die 2. Klasse mitlevelt, wo man zum Beispiel 50-50% EP einstellen hätte können. So wirkt dein Charakter während der gesamten Levelphase komplett zerissen.

Aber hier gehts ja um Allods


----------



## Madir (17. Dezember 2009)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde, und da du dich anscheinend auskennst frag ich gleich mal dich, ob es auch Mounts und normale Instanzen gibt?



Instanzen gibts ab Level 10, mounts keine Ahnung.


Zum Rest der Diskussion:

Grafik ist für mich nebensächlich wenn der Rest stimmt. Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen Super Grafik und gutem Gameplay werde ich immer das Gameplay bevorzugen. Spiele die beides vereinen sind selten. Und ob es jetzt 8, 10 oder 100 Klassen gibt ist mir auch recht egal. Das ist alles eine Frage der Definition und der Balance. In Allods hätte man auch leicht die 3 fache Anzahl von Klassen implementieren können in dem man das Talent Grid weg lässt und für jedes Grid eine eigene Klasse macht, hab ich mehr Auswahl bei der Char Erstellung aber weniger Möglichkeiten nachher. Ich mag spiele am liebsten die ganz ohne Klassen auskommen und eine komplett individuelle Skillung erlauben.


----------



## Bakual (17. Dezember 2009)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Ich meine das du dir das restliche Spiel besser anschauen hättest sollen ; )
> Wenn ich mir ein Spiel kauf und das Tutorial ist scheiße, werf ichs doch auch nicht in die Ecke.


Ich sags mal so. Wenn ich verzweifelt auf der Suche nach neuer Unterhaltung bin, dann ja. Dann spiel ich auch etwas länger als das Tutorial. Wenn ich aber eigentlich nen gutes, interessantes Spiel habe und nur mal übern Zaun gucken will, dann entscheiden die ersten Viertelstunden darüber ob ich weiter Zeit investiere oder ob ichs gleich deinstalliere. Allods hats da nicht geschafft dass ich übers Tutorial rauskam. Bei andern F2P (zB Atlantica Online, RoM) war das durchaus anders, die sind nachwievor auf der Platte und gut für "mal schnell zwischendurch". Die ersten Minuten eines Spieles entscheiden ob es einem gefällt oder nicht. Wenn ein Spiel da nicht überzeugen kann geh ich einfach zum nächsten (oder zurück zum Bewährten), Auswahl hats ja genug. Es ist nimme wie früher wo man sich reinarbeiten musste weils keine Varianten gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber jedem das Seine. Wenn dir das Spiel gefällt ist ja ok. Nur den Passus "sehr gute Grafik" oder "fast unbertroffen" oder "Unmengen an Klassen" find ich schon etwas übertrieben, auch für F2P Verhältnisse.

Übrigens: Auch F2P kosten Geld (wenn auch optional). Aber auch hier will der Spielebetreiber verdienen und wird es durch entsprechend attraktive Angebote auch tun.


----------



## Bakual (17. Dezember 2009)

Madir schrieb:


> Grafik ist für mich nebensächlich wenn der Rest stimmt. Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen Super Grafik und gutem Gameplay werde ich immer das Gameplay bevorzugen. Spiele die beides vereinen sind selten. Und ob es jetzt 8, 10 oder 100 Klassen gibt ist mir auch recht egal. Das ist alles eine Frage der Definition und der Balance. In Allods hätte man auch leicht die 3 fache Anzahl von Klassen implementieren können in dem man das Talent Grid weg lässt und für jedes Grid eine eigene Klasse macht, hab ich mehr Auswahl bei der Char Erstellung aber weniger Möglichkeiten nachher. Ich mag spiele am liebsten die ganz ohne Klassen auskommen und eine komplett individuelle Skillung erlauben.


Grafik ist nicht die Hauptsache, aber es kann die Hauptsache entscheidend angenehmer machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gute Grafik und gutes Gameplay ist nur bei F2P Spielen selten. Das ist meines Erachtens der hauptsächliche Unterschied zu P2P Spielen. Bei F2P hast nen grossen Haufen mit schlechtem Gameplay UND schlechter Grafik, einige wenige Spiele mit akzeptabler Grafik und gutem Gameplay (RoM und allenfalls Allods) und eine Handvoll mit beidem (Free Realms als Beispiel).
P2P hat in aller Regel ne gute Grafik und die meisten auch akzeptables Gameplay. Nur wenige haben beides nicht und die verschwinden schnell. Einige wenige haben beides sehr gut.

In aller Regel sind die P2P Spiele aber auf höherem Niveau als die F2P Spiele. Und das ist der Grund warum ich gerne 15$/Monat bezahle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeone (17. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habs grad auch kurz angetestet und am anfang hat mir ziemlich gut gefallen aber die gegner halten einfach zuviel aus genau wie ich ich stehe da minutenlang und drück die ganze zeit eine taste und das vieh geht einfach nicht kaputt meine Lebensanzeige wird auch kein bischen kleiner


----------



## Kankuso (17. Dezember 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> Also ich habs grad auch kurz angetestet und am anfang hat mir ziemlich gut gefallen aber die gegner halten einfach zuviel aus genau wie ich ich stehe da minutenlang und drück die ganze zeit eine taste und das vieh geht einfach nicht kaputt meine Lebensanzeige wird auch kein bischen kleiner


benutzt du auch die "Auto" Attack Taste (rechtsklick) ? Bei mir dauert ein Kampf ca. 30 sekunden finde ich persönlich nicht so schlimme aber etwas schneller kann es schon gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ohhli (17. Dezember 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> Also ich habs grad auch kurz angetestet und am anfang hat mir ziemlich gut gefallen aber die gegner halten einfach zuviel aus genau wie ich ich stehe da minutenlang und drück die ganze zeit eine taste und das vieh geht einfach nicht kaputt meine Lebensanzeige wird auch kein bischen kleiner



einige klassen brauchen länger als andere, sind auch noch nicht soo gut balanced, könnte aber auch an deiner skillung liegen
zb. beim krieger ist es wichtig auf das Geschick zu achten sonst schlägt er oft daneben

und @ Bakual wer bestimmt wie elfen aussehen ?
jeder kann fantasyfiguren so darstellen wie er möchte (FANTASIE)


----------



## Nawato (17. Dezember 2009)

Kankuso schrieb:


> benutzt du auch die "Auto" Attack Taste (rechtsklick) ? Bei mir dauert ein Kampf ca. 30 sekunden finde ich persönlich nicht so schlimme aber etwas schneller kann es schon gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also ich hab jetzt mehrere Klassen ausprobiert und muss sagen das es da nen ziemlich großen Unterschied gibt bei den Klassen und die länge der Kämpfe, bei den einen geht es ziemlich schnell und bei anderen dauert es manchmal länger als eine Minute.


----------



## DoktorElmo (17. Dezember 2009)

Die Klassen machen wirklich noch etwas wenig Schaden, soll sich aber nach den ersten 10 Levels bessern.
Heute das Erste mal in der Hauptstadt gewesen, super stimmig!

Hier mal ein paar Bilder:

Vor den Toren der Stadt:
http://img5.imagebanana.com/img/dw4agw7/Al...1217_144823.jpg

Hier sieht man ganz gut die in Scherben geteilte Welt und ein wegfahrendes Schiff am Hafen von der Stadt:
http://img5.imagebanana.com/img/90fob4/All...1217_144818.jpg

Und hier noch ein Bild vom Sägewerk wo man die leider noch unvollständige Übersetzung anhand des Chatlogs gut sieht:
http://img5.imagebanana.com/img/83lhxvu0/A...1217_161306.jpg


----------



## Bakual (18. Dezember 2009)

ohhli schrieb:


> und @ Bakual wer bestimmt wie elfen aussehen ?
> jeder kann fantasyfiguren so darstellen wie er möchte (FANTASIE)


Genau genommen orientieren sich Elfen in der Fantasywelt alle an Tolkiens Elben. Hochgewachsene edle Wesen mit spitzen Ohren.

Jeder darf Fantasyfiguren darstellen wie er lustig ist, ja. Aber wenn du Elfen zB als dicke grüne kleine Wesen darstellst, dann würdest du sie doch auch gscheiter Goblin nennen und nicht Elfen, nicht? Unter Elfen stellt sich mitllerweile der Durchschnittsbürger schon etwas vor, der Begriff ist "besetzt". Hätte Allods die Rasse anders benannt hätte ich nichtmal was gesagt - aber geflügelte Wesen Elfen nennen find ich etwas derb. Vorallem wenn die Flügelchen nur dämlich aussehen und keine Funktion haben.


----------



## Kankuso (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde "Feen" hätten besser gepasst als "Elfen".


----------



## Bakual (18. Dezember 2009)

Zum Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozei (19. Dezember 2009)

Als ich zum ersten mal Allods gezockt habe hat mich Atmosphäre gepackt 
und zerdrückt.das Game is einfach geilo geilo geilo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krassandra (21. Dezember 2009)

> Mir gehts auch nicht um Standardrassen oder nicht. Aber wenn man schon Spitzohren mit Flügeln machen will, dann nennt man sie doch wenigstens anders. Elfen sind nunmal eine definierte Standardrasse. So siehts einfach aus als ob man nachträglich noch Flügelchen hinzugefügt hat.



Das ist der Brüller der Woche: "Elfen sind eine definierte Standardrasse"...

Die Elfen in Allods Online erinnern mich an die Elfe aus Peter Pan...aber oh ich vergaß...die folgt dann ja auch nicht dem "Elfenrassenstandardschema".


----------



## Bakual (22. Dezember 2009)

Krassandra schrieb:


> Das ist der Brüller der Woche: "Elfen sind eine definierte Standardrasse"...
> 
> Die Elfen in Allods Online erinnern mich an die Elfe aus Peter Pan...aber oh ich vergaß...die folgt dann ja auch nicht dem "Elfenrassenstandardschema".


Ok, ich spezifiziere für dich: Standardrasse in MMORPGs.

Ich bin mir bewusst dass es in der Märchenwelt auch Elfen (Feenwesen) mit Flügeln gibt. Diese sind dann aber jeweils eher klein geraten und nicht hochgewachsen (das wären dann eher Engel). Das war übrigens der Grund war warum Tolkien seine Elves mit Elben übersetzen liess und nicht mit Elfen.
Aber mal ehrlich: Wenn dir jemand von ner Elfe erzählt, hast du dann die Peter Pan-Elfe im Kopf oder die Herr der Ringe-Elbe?

Aber mir kanns ja egal sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gesulon (23. Dezember 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Ok, ich spezifiziere für dich: Standardrasse in MMORPGs.
> 
> Ich bin mir bewusst dass es in der Märchenwelt auch Elfen (Feenwesen) mit Flügeln gibt. Diese sind dann aber jeweils eher klein geraten und nicht hochgewachsen (das wären dann eher Engel). Das war übrigens der Grund war warum Tolkien seine Elves mit Elben übersetzen liess und nicht mit Elfen.
> Aber mal ehrlich: Wenn dir jemand von ner Elfe erzählt, hast du dann die Peter Pan-Elfe im Kopf oder die Herr der Ringe-Elbe?
> ...




Wenn mir jemand was von einer Elfe erzählt habe ich definitiv eine "Peter Pan Elfe" vor Augen (im Kopf wäre sehr ungesund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 
Und nunja jeder kann seine Elfen so gestalten wie er lustig ist. Es steht nirgends geschrieben das eine Elfe so aussehen muss wie ein Elb in der Herr der Ringe. 
Tolkien hat sich auch ganz klar gesagt das Elben keines wegs Elfen sind. 
Hier mal zwei links:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elfen
http://ardapedia.herr-der-ringe-film.de/index.php/Elben



> Konträr zu populären Darstellungen gleichen seine Elben weder den kleinen verniedlichten, viktorianischen Feen noch den modernen eher androgynen und häufig comic-haften Fantasy-Elfen, er beschreibt Legolas als "gross wie ein junger Baum, schlank, sehr stark, fähig einen grossen Kriegsbogen zu zücken und einen Nazgul abzuschiessen, versehen mit immenser Lebenskraft der elbischen Körper, so hart und schwer zu verletzen, daß er nur mit leichten Schuhen über Felsen oder Schnee ging, der unermüdlichste von allen Gefährten"



Hört sich für mich mal so gar nicht nach den Typischen Elfen aus MMO´s an. Aber naja da kann man sich lange drüber streiten.

Ach ja das Spiel Allods Online ist meiner meinung nach jetzt schon besser als jedes andere F2P was ich gespielt habe. Vor allem RoM. 
Ich finde die grafik engine  besser als wie bei RoM. RoM konnte ich nie auf max spielen. Geschweigen denn von AA. Allods schaft es mir besser zugefallen in sachen aussehen , vor allem kann ich es auf max spielen und sogar noch AA auf 4x . 
Das gameplay überzeugt mich auch sehr. Bin nun lvl 12 und schon total gespannt auf die Astralluftschiffkämpfe.
Ach ja mit dem Patch der morgen kommt wird u.a. der chat bug behoben und das max lvl auf 25 angehoben. Man darf also gespannt sein.


----------



## Arosk (23. Dezember 2009)

Warum ist hier noch ein Thread mit dem selben Thema eröffnet worden? Bitte benutzt wenn möglich den schon vorhandenen Thread: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=129127&hl=


----------



## Shariko (29. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Warum ist hier noch ein Thread mit dem selben Thema eröffnet worden? Bitte benutzt wenn möglich den schon vorhandenen Thread: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=129127&hl=



Das liegt daran, dass einer hier nur einen Erfahrungsbericht über Allods reinstellen wollte und dieser Thread unweigerlich gleich zum weiteren diskutieren benutzt wurde, wie denn nun Rassen auszusehen haben sollen.

Zum einen was die Elfen angeht:
Vielleicht hat jeder eine andere Vorstellung davon, wie eine Elfe aussieht. Meine geht auch mehr in die Richtung von groß, schlank mit spitzen Ohren aber keine Flügel. Diese sehe ich mehr bei Feen, die klein, sehr schlank, spitze Ohren und die besagten Flügel haben. Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen (was ich erst wohl leider auch getan hab), dass die Mythologie der Menschheit genauso vielfältig ist, wie die Menschheit selbst. So kann das Aussehen der uns bekannten Elfen bei anderen Völkern stark variieren. Und um ganz ehrlich zu sein, war ich zwar erst über die Flügel überrascht, aber letztendlich stören die mich gar nicht. Man darf und sollte auch nicht immer die gleichen eingetretenen Pfade wählen, wie alle anderen.

Und was die kleinen Kerlchen angeht, die Gibberlinge, die sind immer zu dritt unterwegs, da sie erstens fast immer als Drillingsgeburt zur Welt kommen und weil sich die Geschwister anfangen sehr schnell zu vermissen, wenn sie mal für längere Zeit getrennt sind. Daher läuft man als Gibberling zu dritt unterwegs, die im Spiel wie ein Char agieren. Letztendlich hat dies nur einen optischen Effekt und bringt einem keinerlei Vorteile. Find diese Rasse aber auch am interessantesten und lustigsten, da auch hier mal sehr mutig von der Norm abgewichen wird, was mir gut gefällt.
Achja, das zu den Gibberlingen steht übringens auf der Homepage bei denen. Man muß es nur lesen.

Wem das nicht zusagt, der muß entsprechende Rassen nicht spielen bzw. muß das Spiel nicht spielen. Es steht ja keiner hinter einem, der einem sagt, was man tun oder lassen soll. Es kann einem nun mal nicht alles gefallen, dafür sind wir alle zu unterschiedlich, aber man sollte andere deswegen nicht verurteilen, nur weil sie einen anderen Weg gewählt haben als man selbst.


----------



## MrBlaki (31. Dezember 2009)

Zum Thema Grafik also auf höchster Einstellung ist diese für meinen Geschmack besser als WoW ^^


----------



## Lintflas (20. Februar 2010)

Bakual schrieb:


> Netter Bericht. Nur eine Frage: Die Grafik findest du "sehr gut"? Die Effekte "fast unübertroffen"?
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich genau den gegengesetzten Eindruck. Die Grafik ist schlicht schrecklich. Kaum Einstellmöglichkeiten bei den Charakteren, der Clou: bei der Rasse mit den kleinen Kerlchen kann man die Haarfarbe zwischen hellweiss und weiss einstellen. Die Wände sehen aus als ob die Textur einfach draufgeklatscht wurde, kein Bumping, keine Lichteffekte, nix.
> Die Grafik war der erste Enttäuscher.



Also wenn Du die Grafik schlecht findest, dann solltest Du mal zum Augenarzt gehen. Ich spiele Allods auf 1400x900 mit allen Details und es sieht unglaublich gut aus.
Die Texturen sind messerscharf (viiiiel besser als in WoW) und die Zaubereffekte sind WENIGSTENS genauso detailliert wie in WoW. 
Ich habe keine Ahnung, was Du für übertriebene Erwartungen hattest, aber die Grafik in Allods-Online ist definitiv die beste die es jemals in einem free to play MMO gegeben hat.
Dagegen sieht RoM mit seinen verwaschenen Texturen wie ein schlechter Witz aus.


MfG


----------



## DoktorElmo (21. Februar 2010)

Wird mal Zeit das ich weiterschreibe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittlerweile hat ja die OB begonnen, ich spiele einen Elfen-Priester, weiblich, da die männlichen Elfen wirklich komisch aussehen. Am 16. waren die Startgebiete überfüllt, bis Lvl8 hab ich es trotzdem in wenigen Stunden geschafft, Frechheit siegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel geändert hat sich nicht, nur das es bei weitem nicht mehr soviele russische Texte gibt, fast alles ist deutsch, manches englisch.

Anfangs, die ersten 10 Levels zieht sich das Leveln wirklich, man macht kaum Schaden, der EP Balken wollte vorallem zwischen 9 und 10 einfach nicht steigen. Meine Motivation durchzuhalten war das Skillgrid, welches mit Lvl10 zum Talentbaum dazukommt und die erste Instanz , die Oreshek Festung. Auf Lvl10 angekommen, hab ich gleich einmal die Quests für die Instanz angenommen, verpackt in eine stimmige Belagerung der Festung. In der Instanz selbst hab ich dann geheilt, das ging ganz gut, wobei ich eigentlich DD bin. Einziges Problem war, das ich viel zu oft Aggro bekam, wobei unser Tank auch schon die erste Aggrofähigkeit geskillt hatte. Healaggro ist noch viel zu hoch! Die Instanz selbst ist ganz okay, erinnert mich an Burg Schattenfang aus WoW. Den Endboss hab ich in meinen 4 Runs bisjetzt noch nicht gelegt, laut Zonenchat sollte die Gruppe dafür mindestens Lvl15 sein, mir kam es mehr wie ein Bug vor, da man die Leute nicht vom Scheiterhaufen holen konnte... Bosse sind sonst ganz nett, aber vor allem als Heiler merkt man, wie zufällig der Schaden, den der Tank bekommt, ist. So bekam der Tank manchmal nur 10% abgezogen, dann waren es aufeinmal 90. Mein Heal heilte trotz genügend Glaube ab und an für 0, dann wieder für 300. Geplantes vorgehen ist irgendwie so nicht möglich.

Mit Level 12 machte ich mich dann auf nach Siveria und langsam nahm meine Motivation ab. Ich habe mir ein schwereres, anspruchsvolleres Spiel gewunschen, welches ich auch durchaus bekam. Bloß erkauft sich das Spiel seinen Anspruch durch zufällig generiertem Schaden, einer ungleichmäßig langen Levelphase (9-10 dauerte sehr viel länger als 12-13, während 13-14 wieder um einiges länger dauerte) und starken Schwierigkeitsschwankungen bei den Mobs. 

Wirklich, ich habe nichts gegen eine lange Levelphase, in meinen Augen ist das Leveln das Lustigste an einem MMO, in WoW hatte ich zu ClassicZeiten einen Paladin von 1-60 gebracht, das war wirklich ein Haufen Arbeit. Aber bei Allods bleiben momentan einfach die Erfolgserlebnisse aus, ich brauche 3 Levels um meinen Skill einen Punkt weiter zu bringen, dann geht auch der Schaden wieder etwas in die Höhe, vorher wird der Schaden wirklich von Level zu Level geringer, trotz richtiger Skillung. Und 3 Levels sind schon in der Phase 12-20 eine Sache von 3-4 Tagen, während dieser 3 Levels kannst du nur 3 Rubine vergeben, die aber in diesen niedrigen Levels noch keinen spürbaren Damage-Schub bringen. Geskillte 15% mehr Intelligenz bei 50 Intelligenz ist kaum etwas und merkt man vor allem bei den starken Schadensschwankungen, die Allods von Haus aus hat, kaum. Nach den 3 Levels hat man dann allerdings wieder 3 TP frei, die dann auch richtig gesetzt wieder einen Schadensschub bringen.

Mit 1.0.07 wurde in Russland die EP Rate noch verringert, vorallem in den Gebieten 20-40...

Ist das Spiel die ersten 15 Level´s noch ein Spiel, welches sich vor keinem anderen MMO verstecken muss, in Sachen Atmosphäre und Spielwelt nichtmal vor WoW und wirkt es auch noch so sehr wie ein Spiel, welches für die breite Masse wirklich gut spielbar ist, so ändert sich das spätestens im Endgame. Ich fürchte, das Allods bezüglich FoD und Itemshop einen zu radikalen Weg einschlagen wird, der sich in Zukunft stark auf die Spielerzahl auswirken wird. Momentan sind die Server noch voll. Leider wird der FoD in Russland von Patch zu Patch stärker, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe. Um an einem Raidabend 20x zu sterben musst du im Itemshop 15 Euro ausgeben. Um 15 Euro kannst du in WoW ein ganzes Monat wipen und bekommst nebenbei noch einen guten Support und Taschen und Mounts für einen akzeptablen Aufwand. Sollte dich beim OpenPVP ein gegnerischer Spieler angreifen und besiegen, kannst du deinen Charakter auch gleich einmal 20 Minuten oder länger vergessen. Und ungeflaggt zu leveln ist auch nicht drinnen, da man dann weniger EP bekommt.

PvP im Endgame wird es mit dem FoD auch nicht geben, gab es schon in der CB4 nicht.


----------



## Stancer (21. Februar 2010)

Mir gefällt es nicht was aber primär an dem Comic-Grafikstil liegt. WoW kann ich genau so wenig abgewinnen. Wenn ich ein MMO Spiele muss ich mir den Charakter vorstellen können und in einer derartig bunten Comicwelt kann ich das nicht. Bei mir entsteht leider immer der Eindruck ich spiele ein "Kinderspiel", was die Spieler mit den vielen bunten Farben in ihren Bann zieht (was natürlich nicht so ist, sondern nur der Stil ist so). Ich mag halt mehr realistische Grafikstile wie Daoc, Aion oder AoC ! Selbst WAR war mir schon fast zu Comichaft!

Allods hat aber durchaus nette Ideen. Am genialsten fand ich die zur Verfügung stehenden Rassen, wobei ich diese kleinen Pelztiere, die im 3er Team rumrennen einfach traumhaft witzig finde.

Für ein F2P macht Allods aber auf jeden Fall einen sehr guten Eindruck.


----------



## natassia (5. März 2010)

Hallo =)

 Da ich keinen neuen Thread aufmachen möchte, würde ich diese Stelle gerne nutzen um euch meine Erfahrungen auf der dunklen Seite der Macht [Imperium] zu schildern.

 Mein Maincharakter ist ein Arisen Beschwörer (DD) der mittlerweile Stufe 28 erreicht hat.


*Die Levelphase*
 1-10
Anders als auf Liga-Seite startet man bei den Imperialisten in einem den Astralschiffe, und kämpft sich hoch bis Level 4, danach folgen weitere Quests der Kanalisation unter der Hauptstadt. Das komplette Levelgebiet von 4-10 erstreckt sich über diese Hauptstadt, nur wenige Quests führen einen in begrüntere Gebiete, die Laufwege sind einigermaßen kurz, da meist alle erforderlichen Mobs oder Items sehr zentral um den Questgeber zu finden sind. Des Weiteren wird man von einem Stadtviertel ins nächste geführt.
 Die Respawnzeit der Mobs ist teilweise so niedrig, dass es schon mal vorkommen kann, dass man von ihnen umzingelt wird und das Zeitliche segnet. Respawnpunkte sind gut über die Stadt verteilt, sodass man durch den Tod kaum Zeit verliert ...
 Ab Level 9 kam ich in den Genuss der ersten "richtigen" Instanz - XAES - eine Art Industrieareal, welches sich direkt in Nezebgrad befindet. Der Eingang zur Instanz erwies sich als nicht ganz einfach zu finden, denn durch einen unterirdischen Gang, der natürlich von jeder Menge Kultisten bewacht wird, gelangt man erst an das Portal zu XAES.
 Die Wahl des Tanks ist hier wirklich für einen erfolgreichen Abschluss der Instanz wichtig, denn dieser sollte bereits über ein Aggrotalent verfügen, da sonst zu leicht Aggro gezogen werden kann (besonders vom Heiler!). Die Mobs teilen gut Schaden aus und das auch noch sehr unregelmäßig. Diszipliniertes Vorgehen ist daher Pflicht. Antanken lassen, Schaden machen, Heilen. Nichts großartig Neues hier, dennoch leben die Mobs auffällig lange, sodass man fast vor dem PC einschläft ... 

 10- ca.14
 Nachdem man das wohlbehütete Startgebiet hinter sich gelassen hat, führen die Quests zuerst durch das südliche Umland von Nezebgrad, sowie zum Astralhafen. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad steigt merklich an, auch die Laufwege werden länger, die Tode häufiger, die Mobs hartnäckiger ... Die oft sehr lustigen Questtexte entschädigen zumindest etwas für das gewohnte "Sammel dies, töte das". Die seltenen, jedoch gut belohnten Elite-Quests sind teilweise knüppelhart, ich erinnere mich zu gern an das Skelett in Igsh, für das keine normale Gruppe ausreicht sondern ein Raid gebildet werden sollte.

 14-17
 Die nächste Mögliche Station ist das MANAZEM-Forschungsinstitut, ein Gebiet, das sich rund um Teps Pyramiede erstreckt und aus mehreren Teilinseln besteht. Anfängliche Verwirrung pur entsteht dadurch, dass man, um auf andere Inseln zu gelangen zuerst mit einem Funkensammler Funken einsammeln muss, die im ganzen Gebiet zu finden sind. Möchte man sich auf eine andere Insel porten, so kostet dies ein paar Funken ...

 16-20
Im toten Meer, das Nachts ein wenig an eine Eiswüste erinnert, empfehle ich erst dann zu questen, sobald man Level 16 erreicht hat. Durch eine Quest in Nezebgrad erhält man einen Portalschlüssel, ohne den man keinen Zugang zu einem Teleporter in diesem Gebiet hat. Da ich jedoch bereits alle Quests in der Roten Steppe rund um die Hauptstadt abgeschlossen hatte, ließ ich mich von diesem wüstenartigen, jedoch keinesfalls eintönig anzusehenden Gebiet anziehen - mit Level 15. Ein wirklich gelungener, optisch sehr ansprechender Teil dieses Gebiets ist eine der großen Biokuppeln, das Seventh Seabed Resort unter der sich eine völlig andere Gestaltung der Umwelt präsentiert. Auch hier führt einen der Weg am Ende aller Quests in die zweite Biokuppel, die jedoch mehr an XAES erinnert - industrielastig, düster und leicht verdreckt. Findet man eine passende Gruppe (Lvl 19+) so ist man auch hier sehr schnell durch. Den etwas massigeren Mobgruppen begegnet man am besten mit CC. Klassen mit geskillten Pets können Mobs offtanken, Magier Feinde in ein Eisgrab schicken um ein paar Möglichkeiten zu nennen. 

 20-22
Die wilden Inseln rufen! Eine weitere Inselgruppierung, die leicht an Kalimdor erinnert und von mehreren Orkstämmen, Trollen und Ogern besiedelt wird. Eine wirklich schöne, amüsante und gelungene Questreihe führt einen zur Arena in der Goblinball ausgetragen werden soll. Wie das dann ausgeht möchte ich hier nicht verraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 22+
 Zum nächsten "Questgebiet", das eigentlich keines ist, kommt man nur durch eine spezielle Questreihe über den Teleporter in Nezebgrad. Ein geheimes Labor, in dem wohl einige Experimente nicht so ganz glatt liefen, wie sie sollten. Nach einer Hand voll Prequests betrete ich mit einer Gruppe die eigentliche Instanz. Diese erweist sich als deutlich länger und schwieriger als ihre Vorgänger, CC ist fast ein Muss, der Schwierigkeitsgrad steigt von Boss zu Boss merklich an. Wir kämpfen uns tapfer durch, jedoch erweist sich der Endboss als besonders tricky. Normaler Schaden kann ihm fast nichts anhaben, also benutzen wir dafür die von Astraldämonen gut bewachten golemartigen Roboter an den Seiten und besiegen ihn - nach einigen Anläufen. 
 Es empfiehlt sich hier einen Tank ab Stufe 24 mitzunehmen, dies ist kein Muss, macht die Sache jedoch deutlich einfacher.

 22+
It's PvP time! Asee-Teph sieht gut aus; eine tropische und aztekische Gegend blickt mir entgegen. Im südlichen Teil befindet sich das imperiale Lager, im nördlichen das der Liga. Neben den üblichen Grind- und Sammelquests warten hier spezielle PvP-Quests. So müssen verschiedene Ligawachen besiegt, magische Quellen eingenommen, oder Spieler der anderen Seite getötet werden.
 Wer gerne open PvP betreibt, wird hier voll und Ganz auf seine Kosten kommen.
Spieler haben die Möglichkeit, ihre PvP-Flag an- und auszuschalten, wobei das Abschalten 5 Minuten lang dauert, in denen man noch geflaggt ist. Um ungeflaggte Gegner trotzdem anzugreifen zu können, benötigt man ein bestimmtes Item, den "Heiligen Stoff". 
Durch dieverses Bugusing ist es auch ungeflaggten Spielern möglich, geflaggte Spieler anzugreifen, ohne selbst wieder geflaggt zu werden.
Im Moment erhitzen sich darüber sehr die Gemüter der Community, da man selbst ungeflaggt angegriffen werden kann. 
Ich empfehle hier dringendst in einer Gruppe zu questen, da dies die Chance beim Questen einfach umgehauen zu werden etwas minimiert.

26+
Nach den aufregenden Tagen in Asee-Teph führen mich ein paar Besorgungen nach Eljune, ein optisch ansprechendes, dicht bewaldetes Gebiet. Die PvP-Situation entschärft sich deutlich, trifft man doch auf die "Freien Händler", die sich in verschiedenen Camps niedergelassen haben und sowohl dem Imperium als auch der Liga Quests und Einkaufsmöglichkeiten anbieten.
*
Ruffraktionen und wiederholbare Quests*
Durch zahlreiche wiederholbare Quests in den verschiedenen Gebieten kann man außerdem seinen Ruf bei den entsprechenden Fraktionen steigern. Erreicht man die höchste Rufstufe, kann man deutlich stärkere Items bei den "Quartiermeistern" kaufen. Ich habe diese Möglichkeit oft genutzt um bis zum nächsten Level zu grinden, da dies das Vorankommen im nächsten Gebiet doch stark erleichtert. Mit den gepimpten Items levelt es sich auch viel entspannter und schneller ...

*Grafik*
Für ein F2P ist die Grafik in meinen Augen sehr gelungen, rein gar nichts wirkt einfach so hingeklatscht. Alles in Allem sehr stimmungsvoll und russisch angehaucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf Ligaseite mag Allods sehr comichaft erscheinen, die Gebiete des Imperiums sehen wesentlich realistischer, weniger bunt und überladen aus.

*Skills, Fertigkeiten und Charakterpunkte*
Hier unterscheidet sich Allods teilweise deutlich von anderen MMOs, denn es gibt (noch) keine Autoattackfunktion. Casts können außerhalb des Kampfs vorbereitet und mit sich herumgetragen werden. Neue Fertigkeiten erhält man durch einen Besuch beim Lehrer in der Hauptstadt oder durch die Skillung. Diese unterteilt sich in einen normalen Telenttree und den Rubintree. Talente können maximal auf Stufe 3 gebracht werden, für das vollständige Skillen eines Talents braucht man insgesamt 6 Punkte (pro Stufe 1 mehr). Der Rubintree enthält jeweils ein Basistalent im Zentrum, von dem aus man pro Rubin ein Talent in vier Richtungen weiter skillen kann.
Da man pro Level nur einen Talentpunkt und einen Rubinpunkt erhält, gestaltet sich das Skillen als äußerst langwierig und nervenaufreibend. Gerade im Anfangsbereich macht sich das Sparen auf bestimmte Talente durch weniger Schaden deutlich bemerkbar.
Pro Level erhält man außerdem frei vergebbaren Punkt zur Steigerung der einzelnen Stats. Für die eigene Klasse wichtige Attribute sind grün gekennzeichnet. Befinden sich Attribute in einem zu niedrigen Bereich wird dies außerdem mit roten Pfeilen gekennzeichnet.

*Bugs und andere Ärgernisse
*Man merkt deutlich, dass sich Allods noch in der Open Beta befindet. Zahlreiche Texte sind noch auf Russisch oder Englisch, die Spracheffekte sind ebenfalls noch Russisch. Manche Quests sind nicht abschließbar, da sie vollkommen verbuggt sind.

*Der Cash-Shop*
Seit gestern um circa 19 Uhr ist nun auch endlich der Cashshop aktiv.
Im Moment bietet er eine kleine Auswahl an Tränken, Spezialschlüsseln und Truhen an. Der Preis für die berühmten Parfüme liegen deutlich unter dem früheren US-Preis, der mittlerweile übrigens merklich gesenkt wurde. 
So kostet ein Stack Parfüm (20 Stück) ca 2 Euro, ein großer Rucksack um die 4,50 Euro.
Mounts sind noch nicht verfügbar. Bis jetzt bin ich durch die vielen Teleporter auch ohne gut klargekommen.

*Fazit*
Man sollte sich hier vor Augen halten, dass Allods ein wunderbar gemachtes Spiel ist, denn es kommt kaum Langeweile auf. Im Moment leidet dieses Spiel (noch?) an vielen Kinderkrankheiten, jedoch muss man sich im Klaren sein, dass man momentan noch eine OB-Version spielt.
Allods wird als F2P beworben, dies mag auch bis zu einem gewissen Punkt möglich sein. Trotzdem wird man ab einem gewissen Fortschritt im Endgamecontent wohl durch die FoD-Machanik nicht darum herum kommen, Geld auszugeben.
Sollte man sich also langfristig für dieses Spiel entscheiden, sollte man sich dessen bewusst sein.


----------



## Lich Dragon (6. März 2010)

Im Russichen Forum hatte ein Kollege von mir gelesen das der FoD abgeschafft wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoktorElmo (6. März 2010)

Selbst wenn nicht ists jetzt nichtmehr so schlimm, 10h Schutz kosten 2€, das ist leistbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde die Itemshop Preise jetzt sehr human, eine Tasche mit 24 Plätzen 4,50€ ist wirklich nicht teuer.


----------



## Asayur (3. Mai 2010)

Was ich auch noch erwähnenswert finde (nach meinem etwas *hüstel* holprigen Start heute TIPP: Downloaden und sofort Reapair nachladen und drüberjagen, dann funzts) ist das interessante Combo System bei Zaubern, Talente wirken Wechselseitig (Frosteffekt mit Feuer lösen bringt Zusatzschaden, der beim Magier recht notwendig ist meiner Meinung nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und die Magische Entropie die man sammelt: jeder Magieeinsatz bringt einen Entropie Punkt in der entsprechenden Schule, diese sind bis zum maximum von 5 Stappelbar oder bereits frühzeitig verwendbar und bringen zu 70% einen positiven Effekt (erhöter Schaden der Schule x, Mana/Life etc.) oder zu 30% einen negativen (Abklingzeit auf Schule x, Mana/ Life verlust etc.) und sind ebenfalls wechselseitig: Ein Eiszauber löst einen Feuerpunkt, ein Feuerzauber einen Statik oder Blitzpunkt und ein Blitz oder Statik Zauber einen Frostpunkt, durch dies entsteht ein Dynamischeres System als gewohnt, sinnloses ein Buttonn Smashing führt zu sehr niedrigem Schaden, somit werden die Zauber recht gut ausgenutzt (bis Lvl 4 bei mir als Beispiel: ein/ zwei Eiskanalisierungen danach ein/zwei Feuerzauber und ab 25% der effektive Instant Blitz und ich achte viel mehr auf Ausgewogenheit um möglichst viele positive Effekte mitzunehmen). Zusatzinfo: vorbereitete Zauber können auch bis zu Zeitpunkt x gespart und muss nicht direkt zu Kampfbeginn verbraucht  werden um zum Beispiel eine Combo aufzubauen, somit ein "erfrischend Abwechslungsreiches" Kampfsystem, das Flexibiltät fordert um das maximum zu erreichen.


----------



## DoktorElmo (4. Mai 2010)

Ich würde das Ganze auch gern wieder Updaten, vorallem um Allods bekannter werden zu lassen. Seit heute gibt es einen Bugfix der einen, in den letzten Tagen ziemlich nervigen Speicherleck-Bug gefixt hat, der durch den letzten großen Patch, Version 6 entstand. Durch Version 6 hat sich das Spiel im Großen und Ganzen stark verbessert (Aggro-Ranges von Bossen sind momentan leider viel zu hoch...), einige Komfortoptionen sind dazugekommen und an der eindeutschung wurde stark gearbeitet.

Nachdem ich lange Pause gemacht habe habe ich vor 2 1/2 Wochen wieder mit einem Psyoniker begonnen, diesesmal auf Imperium Seite, und mittlerweile bin ich 25 und man muss wirklich sagen, das man sich von der eher lahmen Einstiegsphase nicht abschrecken lassen soll. Das EP-System ist ziemlich komisch, ich brauchte von 9-10 wesentlich länger als von 19-20, angeblich soll man in jedem Levelbereich am Tag 1 Level, wenn man wirklich hardcore questet auch 2, schaffen und das kann ich bestätigen.

Momentan bin ich in Asee-Teph, auch wenn viele meinen, es nervt, ich finds spaßig, allein weil ich ein großer Fan von Open PVP bin. 
Boxt euch durch die ersten 10,12 Levels durch, denn ansonsten verpasst ihr eines der momentan stimmigsten und schönsten MMORPG´s mit dem momentan wirklich fairstem Itemshop.


----------



## Ubbysk (26. Mai 2010)

Gibts eigentlich irgendeine Information wann das Game eigentlich "normal" laufen soll? Also nicht mehr Open Beta?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Mai 2010)

Sehe das ähnlich wie der Threadersteller. Verglichen mit den unzähligen F2P-Grindern aus Fernost ist Allods eine völlig andere Liga. FoD wird in der russischen Version tatsächlich abgeschafft und wohl durch ein gnädigeres System mit Ausrüstungsbeschädigung beim Tod ersetzt, also gibt's auch für die deutschsprachige Version Hoffnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was hier einige über die Grafik meckern - welches F2P sieht denn besser aus als Allods? Selbst die gängigeren Gratis-Spiele wie Rappelz&Co setzen gerade mal auf halbwegs passable Charaktermodelle und übertrieben viel Post-Processing und der Rest ist 08/15 mit verwaschenen Texturen und 20 verschiedenen Monstern. Dann doch lieber Allods. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich stört nur das erzwungene PvP ab Level 23+. Finde es etwas unglücklich, wenn man Spieler erst so vergleichsweise spät mit Spielerkämpfen konfrontiert und ihnen diese dann aufzwingt und keine Alternativen bietet. Und die Optik, gerade beim Imperium, ist auch nicht so ganz mein Fall. Russischer Cyberpunk und 2. Weltkrieg? Die Uniformen und Stahlhelme finde ich furchtbar und mit Fantasy hat das für mich nicht viel zu tun.


----------



## Geige (12. Juli 2010)

An sich recht nettes Spiel, die Klassen sind alle Intressant, das Interface übersichtlich und
die Questdichte braucht sich vor keinem P2P verstecken, was mich allerdings furchtbar abschreckt
ist die grottige Lauf und Sprung Animation sowie die komisch und unübersichtlich aufgebaute Karte.

Der Itemshop drängt sich wenigstens in der ersten Spielphase im Gegensatz zu RoM nicht auf.


----------



## Dweencore (12. Juli 2010)

Geige schrieb:


> ...was mich allerdings furchtbar abschreckt
> ist die grottige Lauf und Sprung Animation sowie die komisch und unübersichtlich aufgebaute Karte.
> 
> Der Itemshop drängt sich wenigstens in der ersten Spielphase im Gegensatz zu RoM nicht auf.


Am Anfang fande ich die Lauf Animation auch schlecht , doch jetzt nach ein paar Tagen Spielzeit ist mir das egal.
Was findest du den an der Karte komisch?


----------



## Geige (13. Juli 2010)

Man kann weder soweit rauszoomen, dass man eine "Weltkarte" hat und sich somit einigermassen vorstellen kann wo
man sich gerade befindet, noch kann man an der Karte genau ablesen wo man sich gerade befindet, dazu ist sie viel zu ungenau.
(In Städten)
Für mich ist besonders ersteres ein Atmosphärekiller!


----------



## Karvon (14. Juli 2010)

gibts bei ALLOD nur 1 server?


----------



## Dweencore (14. Juli 2010)

Karvon schrieb:


> gibts bei ALLOD nur 1 server?


Einen in Deutschland , wie es in anderen Ländern is weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Karvon (14. Juli 2010)

kk danke dir


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2010)

Irgendwie finde ich die Xenadingsongs Rüstungen komisch... die sehen aus wie die Nazi-Uniformen. (Hoffe durch das Wort fühlt sich keiner angegriffen)


----------



## Geige (21. Juli 2010)

Da wird dir wohl jeder Recht geben, die sehen definitiv wie Wehrmachtsuniformen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

